# عاجل لمن لديه فكره عن أسعار الأجهزة المستعملة في مصر وغيرها



## فنى فنى (14 أبريل 2007)

سعر فينتيليتور سيمنس 900 سي


سعر بلس أكسوميتر المشبك فقط النظام الحديث وهو عباره عن مشبك فقط ويعطى قراءه وأيضا جرافيك طبعا هذا جديد وليس مستعمل


سعر الفلوتك هالوثان أو فلوثان

فقط الفابوريزير

سعر جهاز الفينتيلوتر الميكانيكل النوع الأنجليزي بللاس

سعر عيادة أسنان إيدك كرسي مع إضاءه مع مبصقة وينوت


سعر حضانة الخدج أوميدا

فهل من يغيثنى بالأسعار التقديرية

سعر إيندوسكوبي سيت طقم كامل كاميرا مع البروسيسور مع الإضاءه مع التلسكوب والفيبر كيبل



وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aljundi_2006 (27 أبريل 2007)

ventlator semnies 900dwith compressor 12000-15000



wehave

vent pelasemecanical8000-10000
-f0lulotic mark3hallothan4500


----------



## aljundi_2006 (27 أبريل 2007)

wehave operating ilight subron usagoogcondiation


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (30 يونيو 2007)

اجهزة مستعملة فى مصر 
ahmed_elctronic


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 يونيو 2007)

فنى فنى قال:


> سعر فينتيليتور سيمنس 900 سي
> 
> 
> سعر بلس أكسوميتر المشبك فقط النظام الحديث وهو عباره عن مشبك فقط ويعطى قراءه وأيضا جرافيك طبعا هذا جديد وليس مستعمل
> ...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم ارجو ان تجد طلبك في الرابط التالي فهو يحتوي اجهزة جديدة ومستعملة وقطع غيار اصليةhttp://www.dremed.com/
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## karimm (6 يوليو 2007)

لو انت عايز تشتري اجهزه سواء جديده او مستعمله او تجهيز عيادات او مركز طبيه او مستشفيات في الجيزه اوالقاهره با سعار جيده وبشهادة الناس اللي تعاملواسواء من زمايلي او الدكاتره ممكن تبعتلي على الميل بتاعي او يضيف رد بس يكون جد في الشراء مش مجرد سؤال عن سعر************[/COLOR]

التواصل من خلال الملتقى حسب تعليمات التسجيل .


----------



## muhzen (1 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى Karim
انا بصدد تجهيز حضانة للمبتسرين وناوى ابتدى على قدى يعنى حضانتين بس مع لوازمهم
ازاى ممكن اتواصل معك


----------

